# Mbuna cichlids and mixed species???



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, I am stocking my 46gal tank and I didn't want to put other species in with my cichlids but the pet store rep assured me it was ok. I am reading that it acutally might not be so now I'm a bit nervous. 

What are your experiences with mixing cichlids with other species?

I have so far in this tank:
Red Jewel
Yellow Lab Cichlid
Acei Cichlid
Spotted Leaf
Gold Gourami

There is zero aggression at this point but they are all juveniles. These cichlids at least are among the more calm and mild personalities as far as cichlids go but I want everyone to be happy.


----------



## Mbuna Keeper (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi!

The jewel, the lab and the acei will be fine together. Just dont get another jewel to breed because they get highly territorial and protective. I've never had a spotted leaf or a gourami so first thing to find out is if they like the same water parameters as the Africans. If the leaf fish is small and slow then I would say he would end up being bullied once the cichlids grow. The gourami will get big and aggressive too from what I've dead, but his long fins will just act as bate for the malawi.

You have a nice start of and African tank there. You could get another 10 or so peacocks / saulosi / labs etc and have a real colorful tank. Either that or take the cichlids back and start a community tank with cichlids from other areas.

Hope I've helped!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i always say...you can put any fish together that you wish..put your $500 prize betta with your piranha..no skin off my nose...it's your tank...your fish...your money...
i just don't know enough about fish to tell you exactly what will happen..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IME 46 bows are 36" long and IME too short for full grown larger mbuna. Suggest you consider ditching the cichlids or keeping only one pair of jewels alone.


----------

